# What would you do if you had $2000, a 5DII and no lenses?



## pini (Jun 13, 2013)

Please say what do you use to photograph before the answering the question!
I just want to know what would you guys do if you were me!

Thanks!


----------



## RGF (Jun 13, 2013)

What I photograph is not important, what you want photograph is important.


----------



## meenanm (Jun 13, 2013)

*Re: What would you do if you had $2000, a 5D and no lenses.*

Depends on what you want to shoot. For me, in order I'd likely look at the following and decide which one I would use the most and benefit the most from using.

Canon 70-200 F 2.8L II IS
Canon 24-70 f2.8L II


----------



## pini (Jun 13, 2013)

I am curious to know what people that photograph other things would do too! Thats why I said that.

But if you want to know, I like to photograph people working, not rich people, people from deep Brazil, where I live now. In the farms for example. 

(I'm talking about $2000 in US prices, of course).


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 13, 2013)

28mm 1.8

50mm 1.4

135mm F/2L


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 13, 2013)

I like to do portraiture, kid sports, travel, and ocassionally macro and landscapes.

If it's in antipation of being able to buy additional lenses down the road, then it's the 24-70 II. It's a winner over its entire focal length but isn't long enough for sports.

If 2000 was the budget forever, then I'd opt for the Sigma 35, refurb 50 f/1.4 and refurb 70-200L f/4 IS.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 13, 2013)

.
First, I'd be thankful -- lots of folks would love to have a 5D2 and $2K!!

I suppose for general shooting, I'd get a 24-105L and a 70-200 f/4.0L IS. That should leave a few bucks for a flash, even a 270 would be useful. And if I still had $150, I'd get a 40mm pancake lens.

No matter what, have fun -- and do justice to those good working folks!!


----------



## georgecpappas (Jun 13, 2013)

Greetings, Pini..

Because you want to photograph people and their environments, I would focus on two or three prime lenses rather than a zoom. I would start with a 35mm/85mm combination and consider either a 50 or 135 depending on your perspective...

I would choose the primes over the zoom because of lens speed. The new 35mm/F2 IS would be an excellent candidate. Faster lens speed will allow you to work in natural light and opens up a variety of out-of-focus techniques for your subjects..

Best of luck


----------



## duydaniel (Jun 14, 2013)

sell your 5D2 on ebay.
Give that money and $2000 to the poor


----------



## sdsr (Jun 14, 2013)

pini said:


> But if you want to know, I like to photograph people working, not rich people, people from deep Brazil, where I live now. In the farms for example.



When you photograph such people do you like to do so from a respectful distance? If you do, and if you tend to do so in pretty good light, I would suggest you get a 70-300 L (or 70-200 f/4 IS if you really think you don't want the extra 100mm), plus a 40mm pancake if you need something wider. They will cost well under $2000, less if you buy a used or refurbished zoom. But don't buy anything else yet - see if you end up with a need/want that that these two lenses don't satisfy - which may be nothing at all. (You would probably have enough left over for a refurbished/used 100L or 135L; they would tempt me, at any rate.) I own all five of these lenses (plus others), as well as a 5DII and 6D, as it happens....


----------



## Eli (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd get a 24-105 f4L (one separated from a kit) and a Fuji x100s!


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

I would get 24-105L and 135L.
Actually I used to walk with my 5D2 and these 2 lenses in my Think Tank Urban Disguise bag.


----------



## TAF (Jun 14, 2013)

Re: What would you do if you had $2000, a 5DII and no lenses?

Be both very sad and very excited? After all, a body without a lens is like frying pan without a stove. It may have some alternative use, but for its main purpose in life...

I would buy a 24-105L, put the remaining $1300 in the bank, and start taking pictures. After say 6 months, you'll know if you need for your next lens to be a telephoto lens or a wide angle one.

If you need a wide one, buy the 17-40L, and you'll still have $600 for something else. If you need a longer one, I'd recommend the 70-300L IS, which will be about it (you might even need a few dollars more).

As I've posted before, my order of priority was:

24-105L
70-300L
40 pancake
50 f1.4 Zeiss

and next on the agenda is either the 17-40L or the 16-35L MkII, then a 100 macro L

But that's just me


----------



## eml58 (Jun 14, 2013)

Probably I'de Cry a bit, A Camera Body, pocket full of Money, and no Lens, I can think of a few worse situations in life of course, but none springs immediately to mind.

Or

Race out & buy a 24-70f/2.8 L II second hand on eBay.


----------



## Barrfly (Jun 14, 2013)

There are many good suggestions in this thread, my 2 cents : Get a 70-200 2.8 IS L II.
Since I took the plunge on that lens all my others are gathering dust. Never before has an inanimate object made me so happy.


----------



## sjschall (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd buy a lens.


----------



## tron (Jun 14, 2013)

sjschall said:


> I'd buy a lens.


 ;D


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2013)

pini said:


> I am curious to know what people that photograph other things would do too! Thats why I said that.
> 
> But if you want to know, I like to photograph people working, not rich people, people from deep Brazil, where I live now. In the farms for example.
> 
> (I'm talking about $2000 in US prices, of course).



Perhaps 24-105 and 70-300L, though not sure you could get both for $2000.


----------



## RGF (Jun 14, 2013)

tron said:


> sjschall said:
> 
> 
> > I'd buy a lens.
> ...



Why not a second body. That way, Pini could save on cards ?!?!?


----------



## pj1974 (Jun 14, 2013)

pini said:


> I am curious to know what people that photograph other things would do too! Thats why I said that.
> 
> But if you want to know, I like to photograph people working, not rich people, people from deep Brazil, where I live now. In the farms for example.
> 
> (I'm talking about $2000 in US prices, of course).



Firstly, I echo distant.star's comment - to be thankful (that many people would love to have a 5DmkII and $2000 available to them - and I'm sure you know that from Brazil too).

I do quite a lot of 'people in an environment' style photography - eg recovery / therapy camps for adults and children, church events, some casual sports, etc - though I wouldn't say this is my 'preferred' photographic genre, nor even an area I have most of my skill in.

The lens that I find is the most useful on my Canon 7D for most of my 'people shots' is the very good Canon EF-S 15-85mm. That lens covers equivalent of 24-136mm in FF format. I have also used and owned a good copy of the Canon EF 28-135mm, and the EF-S Canon 18-55mm.

So while it depends on the type of environment you would photograph people (as you said, on farms) - eg mainly outdoor, in large expanses, or up close, detailed work, etc - for FF I would want something of the focal range of the Canon EF 24-105mm L - which gives you both the possibility of context (eg wide angle) and some telephoto (at 105mm). With FF one has more potential for thinner depth of field, even with an f/4 - that can produce some shallow depth of field and have decent bokeh. 

Next I would get the 70-200mm f/4 L IS - which would give you some creative potential for more telephoto. And having IS is invaluable here (especially @ f/4). I think if you shopped around and were careful, you could buy both the 24-105mm L and 70-200 f/4 L IS new for about $2000 US. If new wasn't a possibility - I'd get one (or both) of them refurbed from Canon.

While I own and prefer the Canon 70-300mm L over the 70-200mm f/4 IS - this 70-300mm L is more expensive -and perhaps there are fewer 'deals' going on it too. The 70-300mm L really shines on my 7D, and I've used that for people photography too, it has great sharpness and exceptionally good bokeh for a relatively slow telezoom.

So, in summary if you can - perhaps get the 24-105mm L IS and the 70-200mm L f/4 IS. Good to great image quality from both lenses, relatively light (eg transportable, etc) - and both have USM and IS - which are really helpful features to have. And after using these 2 lenses for some time, you may have saved some money and will find out if you need an other lens, eg a fast prime, and at what focal length, or maybe an ultra-wide angle (for that 'special UWA effect'). I doubt that I'd want to get a prime unless you have some time and experience in shooting the style of photography that you're talking about. 

Hope my input helps.

Paul


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 14, 2013)

Start driving for Chicago in a big bomber beat up car, wearing shades, at night, with no gas...


----------



## Tabor Warren Photography (Jun 14, 2013)

If you don't mind used or refurbished, you could look at a 24-70 version 1, and a 70-200 f/4 IS. It would be at the peak of your $2K, but still possible. The only lens I use for candid portrait work is the 70-200 2.8 ii. It is a beast, heavy enough actually that my wife doesn't even carry it when we have a wedding or portrait shoot. If you want the optics despite the weight, I have absolutely nothing against the "beast" tele, 70-200ii.

Cheers,
-Tabor

P.S. If budget is an issue, I would go for primes as others have suggested. If you picked up a 35, 85, and 135, you would be set for just about any situation that should come your way.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 14, 2013)

This really depends on what you shoot... If you don't know which way the wind will take you, just getting a 24-105L for the moment until you see if you want wider or longer or just better in that range. 

If i was in that situation i would get the 24-105L and 70-300L.... but as i said it depends what you shoot and want!!!


----------



## verysimplejason (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm into portraits, landscapes and macro photography.

I'd buy 24-105L + 2-3 speedlights (preferrably Nissin or Canon) + remote for those speedlights + filters (polarizer, gnd, variable ND) + tripod + umbrella + umbrella holder + light-stand. If anything left, I'll buy a 100mm USM macro or a tamron 90mm macro (2nd hand will do).


----------



## Haydn1971 (Jun 14, 2013)

I like ultrawide, but like some flexibilty with walkaround and telephoto.... For £2000 in the UK, I'd either look at getting a 16-355 II for £900 secondhand, with a secondhand £250 kit 28-135 as a stopgap and 135mm secondhand for £650, a lens baby, plus some filters, alternatively if I was buying new, then probably the 17-35, 35IS & 100IS Macro, plus some filters...


----------



## drjlo (Jun 14, 2013)

85L II. 

I'm looking at my lens collection including the likes of 70-200 f/2.8 II, 35L, 100L, 135L, 17-40L, but 85L II plus 5D II (III in my case) produces the most special images.


----------



## caruser (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd get a 135L and while using that I'd think about the 35 IS or which other 35 or 50 to get, or perhaps the 28 IS and 40 pancake.


distant.star said:


> First, I'd be thankful -- lots of folks would love to have a 5D2 and $2K!!


That's a nice answer.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 14, 2013)

pini said:


> I am curious to know what people that photograph other things would do too! Thats why I said that.
> 
> But if you want to know, I like to photograph people working, not rich people, people from deep Brazil, where I live now. In the farms for example.
> 
> (I'm talking about $2000 in US prices, of course).


If I only had a camera body and $2000, I'd get:
EF 24-105 f/4 L IS ... as a general purpose lens that can also be used for handheld video
EF 28mm f/1.8 ... for low light interior shots
EF 50mm f/1.4 ... when I don't want to carry too much weight for an evening of street photography
EF 85mm f/1.8 ... for portraits of lovely Brazilian beauties


----------



## captainkanji (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd sell the 5dII and buy a 6D with 24-105 kit.


----------



## Hannes (Jun 14, 2013)

One question to ask yourself if you really want to carry around a very conspicuous white lens while shooting people like that? Now that one is up to you and how you think people will react.


----------



## StepBack (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd ask everyone else what 2 do because I just went out and dropped a dime on something and don't know what I'm doing.


----------



## barracuda (Jun 14, 2013)

sjschall said:


> I'd buy a lens.



So funny... I couldn't stop chuckling after I read this. Not laughing, just a continuous chuckling. Good one. Must be late over here.



captainkanji said:


> I'd sell the 5dII and buy a 6D with 24-105 kit.



After reading on, I have to agree with this post. You'd probably have over $1k left over to buy another lens too.


----------



## Synomis192 (Jun 14, 2013)

It's strange after using an NEX system I'm in love with having an all prime setup.

That being said this is what I would get with $2000

Rokinon 14mm f/2.8
Sigma 35mm f/1.4
Canon 50mm f/1.4
Canon 85mm f/1.8


----------



## noncho (Jun 14, 2013)

24-105L
200 2.8L II
Sigma/Canon 50 1.4 or Canon 85 1.8


----------



## gferdinandsen (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd definately get the 24-70 f2.8/L Mark II. I absolutely love this lens, it's resolution can't be beat. I use this lens about 85% of the time.


----------



## cpsico (Jun 14, 2013)

24-70 , primes are something you get when you have special needs for them, zooms are better for general purpose


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Jun 14, 2013)

I take photos of bridges, of people who depend on them for a livelihood, shelter etc., for example Howrah Bridge in Calcutta. Close ups, street portraits and some from a distance all with a 5D II. I managed well with a 28-135 f3.5 - 5.6 IS and picked it up new in Jessops in London 12 years ago for GBP300, I think. All the reviews about this glass slam it, but for my requirement and skill level and budget it was perfect. I now use another lens (70-200 f2.8 IS II) but do take it out my old lens now and then for old times sake. 

Buy something modest, as suggested elsewhere, try it out and then decide since especially, in your locale, USD2000 is a king's ransom and can bring immense benefits if your pictures move people.

I'll be in SP in August of next year and maybe we can meet up and exchange notes!

Good luck.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 14, 2013)

For landscape photography. Initially the 17-40mm f4 L and 24-105mm f4 L. Then save a little more for the 70-200mm f4 L (non IS). $2500 ish in total


----------



## sawsedge (Jun 14, 2013)

My first thought, like another earlier, was "buy a lens". 

I take photos of everything. Anything interesting, hopefully with good light! So any lens is better than none. I love macro, so that would be in the back of my mind. I love landscapes, and I love tighter framing than many. I also love wildlife. So $2000 is a tough call, I could easily spend more if I had it. Within that budget, I'd try to get bargains on a 24-105 f/4L and 70-200 f/4L IS, and hopefully have enough left for the 100mm f/2.8 USM macro.


----------



## gigabellone (Jun 14, 2013)

1) Get a Tamron 24-70/2.8 for 1000$.
2) Install Magic Lantern.
3) Have fun with your money and your great camera.


----------



## jabbott (Jun 14, 2013)

I'm going to give a non-conventional answer: buy the 40mm f/2.8 pancake lens for $150 first (which is sharper than the 24-70 f/2.8L v1), shoot a bunch with that and then use that to determine your next purchase. You'll find one of a few things: 1) you'll want to go wider; 2) you'll want to go more telephoto; 3) you'll want to do both; 4) you'll want a wider aperture for lower light; 5) you'll want something that focuses faster; 6) you'll decide that a prime lens just isn't what you want, and you can recoup most of your small lens investment by selling it; or 7) you'll be completely content shooting with the 40mm. In any case, for $150 you'll gain a much more informed opinion about where you'd like to go next.


----------



## bholliman (Jun 14, 2013)

Somebody else mentioned this, but it depends on if you are spending $2K now with the expectation of buying more lenses later, or if $2K was you total budget for lenses.

If $2k now and more later, I would start with a 24-70 2.8 II. Awesome lens and this focal range will cover most of what you need. Later I would add a 70-200 or 70-300 and some fast primes for low light (35 1.4L and 135L come to mind).

If $2K was my total budget, I'd get the following:

24-105L
50 1.4
70-200 4.0 IS


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 14, 2013)

I'd get the 16-35mm f/2.8 and a tripod.

Maybe a flash of some kind too.

And a Pelican case to hold it all.


----------



## dickgrafixstop (Jun 15, 2013)

I'd buy a 35mm f2.0 non-is for about $300, the 85mm f1.8 for about $350.00 and I'd save the rest until I knew
what I was doing and what I couldn't shoot the way I wanted to with the equipment I had.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 15, 2013)

Like others, I recommend the 24-105mmL. Use it and find out if it does not cover all the focal lengths you need. In the event that you need a low light lens, then get a prime lens in the focal length that you use most in low light.
Presumably, you will want to also get a good tripod, head, and a couple of flash units too. Those things eat up cash.


----------



## ScottyP (Jun 15, 2013)

C'mon! NOBODY is going to chime in with "Sell the body and take the golden opportunity to switch to a Nikon system"???? The trolls must be out enjoying the nice weather or something.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 16, 2013)

This would be the time to switch to nikon. You have no commitments and you can always come back to CR and discuss how much DR your nikon has.


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

I know what i should do. Fix my leaky roof. Nah. Thats what pots are for. Make a deposit on a 200L/f2.


----------



## yogi (Jun 16, 2013)

When faced with a difficult decision and not sure what direction to go in, these wise words from the great Yogi Berra come to mind: " When You Come to a Fork in the Road, Take It!"


----------



## brad goda (Jun 16, 2013)

sell 5DII
buy Fuji X100s


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jun 16, 2013)

If it was me starting over again I'd sell the 5D II and get a 5D mark III kit. If it's you I'd just add the lenses within budget to cover the focal lengths, primes should be okay since most of your uses are controlled situations.


----------



## Niki (Jun 16, 2013)

85mm L 1.2...an old film camera..some film...mix it up a little


----------



## noisejammer (Jun 16, 2013)

At the risk of Scotty accusing me of trolling... 

I shoot mostly landscapes and architecture but recently picked up a Fuji kit - the image quality is comparable with my 5D2 / Zeiss set but it's half the size and about a quarter of the weight. This matters to me...

Given your budget and interests, I'd sell the 5D2 and jump on the current special. Buy a X-Pro1 (or X-E1) and ignore the 14mm, you could then get the 18-55, 35/1.4 and either the 60/2.4 or 55-200. This would leave you with about $600 in your pocket - so a license for Lightroom, a license for the Nik suite, an inconspicuous bag and a small flash would round out your kit.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jun 16, 2013)

Put the rest on a CC and get the 5DIII, along with a 24-105L and a wide angle from Sigma or Tokina...Done..


----------



## sandymandy (Jun 16, 2013)

Get a prime L lense and save the rest for holiday to make use of the lens much.


----------



## Aglet (Jun 16, 2013)

Sell the 5D2, especially if it's one of the banding-prone early models.
buy a refurb D800 and a new Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC and have more fun w immensely better IQ.
-


----------



## Rams_eos (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a 600D, 18-55, 40mm, 100mm macroL and 20-200 F4L.

I would sell the 5D2 and purchase the 6D + 24-105. Low light is a plus in many situations even if the ergonomic is lower.
I would also get the 40mm which I love. For really cheap you get a sharp lens that is light and not intrusive. It is now attached to my small body most of the time. IQ is great (for 149$  )


----------



## yogi (Jun 17, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> C'mon! NOBODY is going to chime in with "Sell the body and take the golden opportunity to switch to a Nikon system"???? The trolls must be out enjoying the nice weather or something.



Well, it has happened. Though not from a troll, i guess?. :-\



Aglet said:


> Sell the 5D2, especially if it's one of the banding-prone early models.
> buy a refurb D800 and a new Tamron 24-70mm f/2.8 VC and have more fun w immensely better IQ.
> -



Though if a 5dII is all he has, this would be a good time to move if considering Nikon. If i wasnt already invested in so many Canon mount lenses, I might try the Nikon d800e. Or if I was rich. If I was rich, I would still keep all my Canon gear though. Besides, I am thinking there is a good chance of Canon releasing higher mp, better sensors in the next year or two. Not psychic, just an uneducated guess. Nothing personal Aglet. I have been very impressed with the D800 images, and as you can see, i own other brands of lenses. But am still very satisfied with my Canon gear, and still a fan (not "fanboy"). Come on powerball!


----------



## greger (Jun 18, 2013)

I like to take pics of BIF. Any airplanes that fly overhead. A coyote trotting along the river bank. In the fall, Coho Salmon returning to the creek where they were released. Spiders on their webs, Flowers in Spring and anything that catches my eye.
THe 5Dll is a good camera. You should keep it until it costs too much to repair. Buy a lens or two that you want to go with your camera so you can take pictures that you are interested in.


----------



## pini (Jun 19, 2013)

I couldn't believe I had so many answers!!! They were so much helpful, thanks a lot everyone, really!

For those who said I should buy a cheap prime and "start shooting", I already did that six months ago, since then I am shooting with a 50 1.4, which is a pretty nice lens, I really like it, but I will sell it (because I can sell it used for $400 in Brazil, believe me!) and then I will have about 2K to spend in US. 

Right now, I would love to shoot a 35, 85 and 135, I really enjoy shooting with primes; but sometimes when I'm traveling around I feel like there is not too much time for changing lenses, and since "people working" can go from a close portrait to a wide scene very fast, I am thinking about getting a standard zoom (a Canon mkii If I have enough money, or a Tamron if I dont).

About the big whites, as someone said, they are too big and look too expensive to walk around alone, away from big centers and etc, as I like to do. I wouldn't feel comfortable I guess.

I think I'll just have to live with my dilemma, primes or zoom.

Thanks a lot. Hope you are having good news from Brazil, protests have started, people are tired of being fooled by government, we are living a moment of hope in real change. 90.000 on the streets of São Paulo yesterday, It was beautiful.

Peace.


----------



## mwh1964 (Jun 19, 2013)

Get the 40mm pancake and save the rest 1,851$ for future need whatever they might be.


----------



## Jay Khaos (Jun 22, 2013)

I was in the same situation as you looking for lenses with about $2000 to spend.... got the 85 1.2 and don't regret it. I've used the 50 1.8, 50 1.2, 135L, 100 macro (not L), 17-40.... For the kind of photos you're looking for, the 85 is awesome. On the other hand... the AF kinda sucks. 

Probably not the smartest advice... but if you're willing to put in more work to frame everything to that one focal length and won't be snapping too fast without a chance to retake, I think it's a good one to consider.


----------



## pini (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi guys!

I was ALMOST buying the 24-70 mkii. But then, in the last minute, i decided to go prime.

I just bought a Sigma 35mm f1.4 and a 135L.

I will give myself 6 months to get used to this focal lengths. If it doesn't work, I'll sell them and get the zoom.

Thank you for all advices!


----------



## tron (Jun 26, 2013)

pini said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I was ALMOST buying the 24-70 mkii. But then, in the last minute, i decided to go prime.
> 
> ...


Excellent choice! Have fun with your lenses (I am sure you will)


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jun 27, 2013)

pini said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I was ALMOST buying the 24-70 mkii. But then, in the last minute, i decided to go prime.
> 
> ...



Have fun and enjoy your rockin' kit!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Jun 27, 2013)

Buy highest quality, don't look back.
Buy the 24-70/2,8II.
Allround talent. 
If you are more the tele- type: 70-200/2,8II.

I love my 35L and 135L. But the two zooms I use 80% of my shots because of their versatility.

Have joyful pains choosing YOUR combo.


----------



## yablonsky (Jun 27, 2013)

get the new 24-70 ii


----------



## pedro (Jun 30, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> 50mm 1.4



instead of the 28 1.8
16-35 2.8 USM II used, bought one in excellent shape for CHF 998.00 this April


----------



## bholliman (Jun 30, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> Buy highest quality, don't look back.
> Buy the 24-70/2,8II.
> Allround talent.
> If you are more the tele- type: 70-200/2,8II.
> I love my 35L and 135L. But the two zooms I use 80% of my shots because of their versatility.



Agreed, well said.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 30, 2013)

Sell the 5D2 while you can still get a decent price for it, and buy a 5D3 with a kit lens...either the 24-105mmL, or I hear you might be able to get the 24-70mm as a kit lens? 

Sell the 5D2 and put that money with your $2K and get the 5D3 and kit lens.

If you have cash left over...the canon 85mm f/1.8 is actually a great bang for the buck non-L lens....


HTH,

cayenne


----------

